# "free to a good home"



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

This ran across my FB news feed this morning from an animal rescue organization I get updates from. 

It's a little disturbing, but a good reminder to be careful when re-homing a dog...

I coppied it from it's source, the examiner...

Hancock County, West Virginia - The sensational case of alleged animal abuser, Jeffrey Nally Jr.,19, of 1855 Orchard Lane has now landed on the petition site entitled Change.org. The popular internet petition for social injustices has gathered 3,357 signatures of people who are calling for a rigid penalty for the 29 counts of felony animal cruelty for the abuse and torture of dogs and puppies.
According to police records and interviews Nally and his girlfriend moved in together last December. Nally would bring home free dogs and puppies for his girlfriend, but when he would get angry with her, Nally would kill the dogs in the house and make his girlfriend clean up the mess. Some of the dogs would last for weeks; others just hours, and at times Nally would force his girlfriend to hold the dog as he killed the animal. Frequently Nally would snap their necks or shoot them. There were 29 dead dogs found at Nally's house, and most were puppies.The evening a SWAT team arrested Nally, they rescued "one pig, poodle, black lab, and **** hound."
Police found a crossbow, drill, and clawhammer with dried blood and black hair. In the basement were jars containing dog eyeballs, teeth, and ears. The stretched out hide of a beagle was drying.
Nally has also been charged with sexually and physically abusing his girlfriend. Prosecutor Jim Davis states the grand jury is considering all charges.
Animal owners need to be aware and realize the dangers of giving animals away for free without adoption contracts, fees, evaluations and follow-up visits. When an animal owner advertises a free pet on a bulletin board, online, or at the nearby grocery store, it is an invitation to those who abuse animals.
As if the suffering of animals allegedly at the hands of Nally isn't disturbing enough, there are even more evil places a pet could land. Those involved in dog fighting use calm, friendly pets to train fighting dogs. They answer free classified ads, steal animals out of yards, or pick up strays. The handlers tape the bait dog's mouth shut so he can not defend himself, and the dog is bitten to death as practice for the fighting dog. Other "free" animals are sold for experimentation to laboratories.
Here are some suggestions to help keep Fido safe if the only alternative is to find your pet a new home:

Never advertise "free to good home." Even if you are not planning to charge a fee, do not state it in an ad. Guaranteed you will get lots of calls, but those are not the ones you will want to care for your pet in the future.
Get the caller's name, address, and phone number. Verify all of the information.
Check with the caller's family to make sure everyone is on board with bringing in a new pet to the household.
Does the prospect own or rent their home? Renters can move quickly. Find out the name of the landlord, and call them so you are able to gauge how long the person has been living there, if dogs are even allowed, and the reliability of the person who wants your dog.
Does the caller have children? How does the pet get along with kids? Ask those questions, and use the information to help make an informed decision.
What is their experience with other dogs? How long have they owned other animals?
The next step is the interview. Make an appointment in your home, and then visit their home. Do you like them? Do you feel comfortable with them? If you have any doubts, let your "inner feelings" rule your decision. Have an adoption contract to protect the dog and release you from any future liability. Have them call you, and be prepared to take your dog back if the adoption doesn't work out. It's more humane and kinder to have your dog put to sleep by a qualified veterinarian than to have to picture the kind of abuse and torture an animal might have to suffer at the hands of an unscrupulous animal abuser.
And what about red flags? Take heed of some of the warning signs to consider when someone wants to adopt Fido. Ask questions and evaluate explanations:

Their previous dog had behavior problems so they gave him away. That usually denotes lack of training or attention. If the previous dog didn't work out, why would this dog?
They've had lots of animals and dogs. Where are they now? What happened to them?
Were their previous animals spayed and neutered? Responsible pet ownership dictates population control.
Is there a yard? Who will walk Fido?
Where will the dog spend his time? How many hours do they work? Will the dog be in a cage the entire day?
Ask people why they are particulary interested in your dog?
Check out references. Call their vet, and have at least two personal references. If the interested party tells you they just moved into town and have no references, find their prior place of residence and check. Do not adopt to anyone if they can not supply references.
And above all, give your dog the best chances for a successful adoption. Evaluate his behavior problems if he has any. Teach him basic commands, housebreak him, and make a list of what you expect a new family to be able to provide for your dog. He's not a used car; this is a breathing, loyal companion animal that deserves a safe and happy life.





 *By Cheryl Hanna *


Pet Rescue Examiner
Cheryl Hanna is a freelance writer living in South Florida. She spends her spare time with Chance and Dakota, two horses rescued from slaughter...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

And to think we breath the same air as this guy Nally. This is a horrorific story. Hopefully he is put away for a very long time. Severely abusing/killing animals can certainly translate to harming/killing humans.

I'm sure intentions were good to find homes for these dogs, but advertising for free is not a good idea as mentioned in the article.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I read about this on another forum. Made me want to throw up.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Courtney said:


> And to think we breath the same air as this guy Nally. This is a horrorific story. Hopefully he is put away for a very long time. *Severely abusing/killing animals can certainly translate to harming/killing humans.*
> 
> I'm sure intentions were good to find homes for these dogs, but advertising for free is not a good idea as mentioned in the article.


He is also being charged with sexually and physically abusing his girlfriend. So he is already harming humans.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like a nice fella, wonder if he babysits?

Some folks are so screwed up I can't even begin to understand them. Overwhelmingly disgusted might be close to how that article made me feel.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> He is also being charged with sexually and physically abusing his girlfriend. So he is already harming humans.


that was my question too


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

HO.LY.COW.

Sociopath.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I wonder how many puppies died before the girlfriend's brain started to function!!!!!! I know if my "boy friend" killed just one, or even abused just one to get back at me, that would be all she wrote, how stupid was this idiot girlfriend, she could have put a stop to this a long time before it became this horrific.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

When I first read this story in the newspaper it stated that the girlfriend had been held hostage in that home for 1 month, that is why the swat team was involved. Although the majority of the puppies were free he had purchased some of them for his insane doings. I could not imagine being the person who innocently turned over those poor helpless babies to that monster. Can you imagine the guilt they must be feeling and the sadness because they thought they were handing those pups over to a forever and loving home.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

LARHAGE said:


> I wonder how many puppies died before the girlfriend's brain started to function!!!!!! I know if my "boy friend" killed just one, or even abused just one to get back at me, that would be all she wrote, how stupid was this idiot girlfriend, she could have put a stop to this a long time before it became this horrific.


Ditto!!

I just googled this and found a pic of this monster! He shoiuld be fed alive to the gators, so he'd know the feeling of getting torn up to pieces alive!

http://www.weirtondailytimes.com/page/content.detail/id/560794/-Atrocious--case-leads-to-arrest.html


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

LARHAGE said:


> I wonder how many puppies died before the girlfriend's brain started to function!!!!!! I know if my "boy friend" killed just one, or even abused just one to get back at me, that would be all she wrote, how stupid was this idiot girlfriend, she could have put a stop to this a long time before it became this horrific.


But can you imagine how traumatized and fearful she was? He was abusing her in a million different ways, holding her hostage, starving her, and horrifically torturing animals in front of her and making her clean up the mess, any threats he made to her or her family aren't going to be interpreted as just bluffs. He threatened to kill her and himself if she told the police, I wouldn't be taking that lightly after seeing what he was capable of. We all know that animal abuse won't get you much for jail time. She was probably scared of ratting him out and then getting murdered right then and there or a couple years later when he got out of jail.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

that guy just looks creepy.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

DCluver33 said:


> that guy just looks creepy.


I agree, that boy gives me the heebie-jeebies just looking at him.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Probably should cut the girlfriend some slack. Abuse at this level can do some serious psychological damage. No doubt she was weak before. She was probably paralyzed with fear.

Strong people might not understand it but she is a victim too.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Horrifying. I'm gonna have nightmares about this.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Ditto!!
> 
> I just googled this and found a pic of this monster! He shoiuld be fed alive to the gators, so he'd know the feeling of getting torn up to pieces alive!
> 
> 'Atrocious' case leads to arrest - WeirtonDailyTimes.com | news, sports, jobs - Weirton, Hancock County ? Weirton Daily Times


But then the gators would get sick.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Davey Benson said:


> This ran across my FB news feed this morning from an animal rescue organization I get updates from.
> 
> It's a little disturbing, but a good reminder to be careful when re-homing a dog...
> 
> ...


And I think another big point here is - how people don't put much thought into it when they give their pets away - and why going to a home, or being refused to go to a home is a big part of a good screening process.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> And I think another big point here is - how people don't put much thought into it when they give their pets away - and why going to a home, or being refused to go to a home is a big part of a good screening process.


 
That was my intent with the post, not to mortify people, although that story certainly does that with me!  

When I adopted my border collie, he came from a HS that was over a good two hour drive away from me. 

And of course for anyone who has ever adopted from a humane shelter, they do have a pretty comprehensive set of hurtles to clear before you can adopt a pet. (which I have NO problem with, I think they are a good thing)

One of the things they typically like to do is when they adopt out a pet, such as a dog, they like for you to bring your current pets in so they can see them interact together to see how they will get along. I told them that I currently had too many animals for that to be feasible.

Needless to say, I didn't drive back and forth between here and there before getting him. I did a lot of corresponding though via E-mail, and because of the positive referral of my veterinary clinic, they were delighted to send their dog my direction. 

My regular clinic knows that with just about any little sniffle my fur kids get, I'm there to see what I can do to make them better. They have also made house calls to my place for larger animals from time to time, and they see the conditions that my animals live in. There say so was enough to satisfy the HS. 

I know that if I ever re-home an animal, I'm going to remember this story and require a little more than just some one's "say so" that they are going to give the animal a "loving home".


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> I wonder how many puppies died before the girlfriend's brain started to function!!!!!! I know if my "boy friend" killed just one, or even abused just one to get back at me, that would be all she wrote, how stupid was this idiot girlfriend, she could have put a stop to this a long time before it became this horrific.


Hey whoa!!! I come from a domestic abusive family, my first husband was a verbal abuser. DO NOT judge until you have to walk in our shoes!!! When all of our self esteem is stripped from us there is nothing left but a black hole. You also have no idea what she went through and how he may have threatened her or her family because that is how they operate.

Next time think before you stick your foot in your mouth please, oh and volunteer for an abused woman's shelter. Ok off my high horse now.


----------

